# Islamorada DIY



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey MS crew, headed down to Islamorada the first week of June for my good buddy’s bachelor party and was curious about throwing flys for tarpon around the bridges at night/early morning. Is it doable or are those fish so focused on crabs/mullet to be tempted with a fly? If not, any suggestions on patterns? Still pretty new to fly fishing for these fish so not sure what works well in those deeper water/low light situations. 

We’re headed down with two skiffs so we’ll be messing around all over Oceanside/backcountry looking for whatever we can find, but hopefully we get a chance to throw something in front of some bonefish/permit/tarpon up shallow too. Haven’t fished much down there over the years but looking forward to exploring.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

I’ve seen the questions asked before on here most people say get a guide lol but they are probably correct...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been trying the DIY thing around that area with very little luck. I have heard people do well at the bridges but I find it really tough to blind cast; I don't really have the patience. I would definitely get a guide if you can swing it. Split the cost with a buddy. Tell the guide your situation, and he will probably give you some advice. Doubtful he will give you honey holes, but he will have good insight on what to look for when you're scouting/fishing.

You'll see tarpon on most oceanside flats, but I've never gotten one to eat. They can be maddening. I think a guide would be helpful in teaching you how to feed those fish as well. I've been stubborn and I think it was a mistake. Would have been better to pay for the education, then apply what you've learned to fishing on your own skiff.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

I appreciate you guys replying for sure! I should clarify that I have a novice idea of where/how to fish the OS flats and backcountry (novice being the key lol). I’m just curious about the bridges specifically and whether or not flies are a legit option.
I’ve fished Miami my whole life so livebaiting/ spin fishing the bridges for poons seems like it’ll probably be the same program I’ve done up here. And I’ve fished a guide a couple times the last two years down that way so that’s where my “novice idea” comes from for the flats.

I’ve just never thrown flies around bridges so I was curious about patterns and whatnot. I did some searching on MS and found what appears to be some great advice from Bob Lemay and Eli Whidden so I’m going to build off those ideas for throwing flies around the bridges down there. But again, I always appreciate any insight that people are willing to offer. MS has been a great resource to me for the last year while I continue to try and figure out these silver beasts on fly.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Throw worm flies even if the hatch isn’t going.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

bryson said:


> I have been trying the DIY thing around that area with very little luck. I have heard people do well at the bridges but I find it really tough to blind cast; I don't really have the patience. I would definitely get a guide if you can swing it. Split the cost with a buddy. Tell the guide your situation, and he will probably give you some advice. Doubtful he will give you honey holes, but he will have good insight on what to look for when you're scouting/fishing.
> 
> You'll see tarpon on most oceanside flats, but I've never gotten one to eat. They can be maddening. I think a guide would be helpful in teaching you how to feed those fish as well. I've been stubborn and I think it was a mistake. Would have been better to pay for the education, then apply what you've learned to fishing on your own skiff.


Bryson nailed it.


----------



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve caught bonefish wading at Long Key State Park and found some tailing bayside at Islamorada, but couldn’t get any to eat there. I’ve watched guides staked out and poling around LKSP, but never saw any throwing at any tarpon. Not much help I know, but bones at least can be caught by rank amateurs like me. Good luck whatever you do!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I did exactly that many years ago. If the tarpon are there, you should know it.
I was under the 7-mi bridge, throwing a purple tarpon toad, blind casting. I could hear and see (in the little light we had) them rolling. Took a lot of random blind casts but got the ride of my life when a fish well over 100 lbs took me under the bridge and about a quarter mile out oceanside. I was a green newb, just knew bridges... tarpon. Few nights later we tried over in Big Spanish Channel. Smaller tarpon were destroying shrimp flowing thru on the tide. A small shrimp pattern dead drifted (like nymphing) worked on these fish.

You do not need a guide for this. It's not rocket science, or bonefishing. Absolutely you should do it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Fast sink line + worm pattern I would try for sure.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Nick728 said:


> .....I’ve just never thrown flies around bridges so I was curious about patterns and whatnot. I did some searching on MS and found what appears to be some great advice from Bob Lemay and Eli Whidden so I’m going to build off those ideas for throwing flies around the bridges down there. But again, I always appreciate any insight that people are willing to offer. MS has been a great resource to me for the last year while I continue to try and figure out these silver beasts on fly.



Nick,

FWIW, I throw a lot of flies around bridges here in Jersey, often from solid ground. There is generally a current moving and I had to learn to mend line and feed into the drift. I have never fishing for trout or the like so it was a steep learning curve for me. When you get the fly to drift naturally, it is deadly on stripers and weakfish (seatrout) lurking around the pilings hoping for an easy meal. Cast down and across and let the fly swing at the end of the drift so it rises near the pilings. Watch the line. If it goes sideways or stalls, set the hook.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

When we fish the bridges it was motor to the Atlantic side and drifting to the gulf side. Live crabs and crab flies.


----------

